# Overshot landing



## Twink3393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Overshot my first landing by 20’ and landed flat. My question is I can walk just fine but I think I might have a fracture on both legs or really bad shin splints from it. I healed for 4 days and when I went riding it was excruciating I had to almost untie my boots and losen my bindings to make it down the mountain. I woke up from pain at 1:00 am and could barely walk but 3 Advil and I can walk with little to know pain? Anybody had similar pain feels like shins splints or bruising and the pain is mostly outside part of my shins or where the top of my boots ends ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Dude go to a doctor, accept no advice that doesn’t suggest that.


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

+1 on a real Doc and not webmd 
unless you don’t have insurance


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

We've really gotten bad at identifying troll posts here...


----------



## Twink3393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks no insurance right now. Walking ok with no pain I will just save up for an X-ray and chill from boarding I guess 


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Dude go to a doctor, accept no advice that doesn’t suggest that.
> [


----------

